# Southern Ohio/Cincinnati Prop Swap March 19th



## LachOween (Sep 18, 2006)

Reminder, the date is right around the corner, so dust off any props you want to bring along to the swap. We will be serving barbecue sandwiches, please bring along a dish to share. Hope to see you there.


----------

